# New Carvin Bass - Claro Walnut Content



## ZEBOV (Apr 11, 2012)

I hardly know what to say. She's beautiful!
The only thing missing is my name on the trussrod cover. It's on backorder.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice! Low B or F#?

And how the heck can the custom truss rod cover be on back order? Meaning they're just running behind on engraving?


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 11, 2012)

I plan on taking some outdoor shots soon. These pictures taken from my Samsung Galaxy S2 just don't do the bass justice.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 11, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Nice! Low B or F#?
> 
> And how the heck can the custom truss rod cover be on back order? Meaning they're just running behind on engraving?



Low B.... for now


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 11, 2012)

Very sexy bass dude but please don't shit on it like you did on your chair or is that why its brown?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 11, 2012)

That is beastly. Walnut is #1 looking wood IMO. Enjoy.


----------



## MacTown09 (Apr 11, 2012)

looks great! Is it tung oil? I just ordered a tung oiled walnut top on my 8 string. Should be here next month!


----------



## Fiction (Apr 11, 2012)

Fiction likes this.

He also enjoys poo stain jokes.


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats dude!


----------



## Goatchrist (Apr 11, 2012)

Loving it!
Congrats!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 11, 2012)

Sexy! It feels like you ordered this yesterday


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 11, 2012)

MacTown09 said:


> looks great! Is it tung oil? I just ordered a tung oiled walnut top on my 8 string. Should be here next month!



It's a satin finish.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Apr 11, 2012)

FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## KatatonicBassist (Apr 11, 2012)

I found these pics easy to masturbate to


----------



## mphsc (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome man, that look killer. Now let me hear it in person!


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 11, 2012)

The outdoor pics show off the flame in the neck.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 11, 2012)

walnut knobs also?


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 11, 2012)

^Rosewood


----------



## jon66 (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratz man, that thing is so tasty looking!!!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Apr 11, 2012)

Holy crap that's awesome. I assume it plays and sounds as good as it looks?


----------



## SYLrules88 (Apr 11, 2012)

looks amazing man! this top is more of what i was hoping my dc800 would be instead of the flame job. thats a nice looking neck too


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 12, 2012)

nice bass man! fucking love the Claro walnut, looks so dank! is that the Icon btw? i might be picking up one of these off my local CL in a few days and im super pumped! how does she play? i mean i bet fantastic but what are your thoughts on its sound/feel? anyways cheers and happy NBD!


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 12, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> nice bass man! fucking love the Claro walnut, looks so dank! is that the Icon btw? i might be picking up one of these off my local CL in a few days and im super pumped! how does she play? i mean i bet fantastic but what are your thoughts on its sound/feel? anyways cheers and happy NBD!



It's an XB76 with an Icon headstock. 
Comparing this to my first bass (this Carvin is my 2nd), which only costed $250 and has a bolt-on neck:
For me, I need to get used to it some more. My first bass is a 5 string, so after playing with 5 strings for 6 years, I'm very used to 5 strings. The high C string throws me off, but that won't last long because I'll tune it down to F#BEADG. I never had any intention of having a high C string.
As for the feel of the neck, I LOVE IT! It's just so comfortable! And the balance of the bass while wearing a strap is perfect! In my 5 string, my dad had to mold a chunk of lead to fit it in the electronics cavity to make the neck stop diving.
My 5 string is very punchy, but this is a lot more defined and smoother sounding. It's well known that bolt-on basses have a punchier sound than neck-thru basses. Although I think I would prefer a punchier sound, this sounds hella better than my 5 string. My 5 string has been very demotivational. I hate that thing. I love this!


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 12, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> It's an XB76 with an Icon headstock.
> Comparing this to my first bass (this Carvin is my 2nd), which only costed $250 and has a bolt-on neck:
> For me, I need to get used to it some more. My first bass is a 5 string, so after playing with 5 strings for 6 years, I'm very used to 5 strings. The high C string throws me off, but that won't last long because I'll tune it down to F#BEADG. I never had any intention of having a high C string.
> As for the feel of the neck, I LOVE IT! It's just so comfortable! And the balance of the bass while wearing a strap is perfect! In my 5 string, my dad had to mold a chunk of lead to fit it in the electronics cavity to make the neck stop diving.
> My 5 string is very punchy, but this is a lot more defined and smoother sounding. It's well known that bolt-on basses have a punchier sound than neck-thru basses. Although I think I would prefer a punchier sound, this sounds hella better than my 5 string. My 5 string has been very demotivational. I hate that thing. I love this!



awesome man! haha i got a 5'er now and she aint bad. but i'm really looking to get the Icon. i might keep the high C though cuz i've been doing a lot of tapping stuf and it would be cool to have a higher string for sure. anyways super jelly right now (well until i get mine)!


----------



## Augminished (Apr 12, 2012)

Jeebus 

I love walnut basses. They are so smooth and resonate perfect for bass.

Congrats! If I buy a bass it will be a walnut bass for sure


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 12, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> It's an XB76 with an Icon headstock.
> Comparing this to my first bass (this Carvin is my 2nd), which only costed $250 and has a bolt-on neck:
> For me, I need to get used to it some more. My first bass is a 5 string, so after playing with 5 strings for 6 years, I'm very used to 5 strings. The high C string throws me off, but that won't last long because I'll tune it down to F#BEADG. I never had any intention of having a high C string.
> As for the feel of the neck, I LOVE IT! It's just so comfortable! And the balance of the bass while wearing a strap is perfect! In my 5 string, my dad had to mold a chunk of lead to fit it in the electronics cavity to make the neck stop diving.
> My 5 string is very punchy, but this is a lot more defined and smoother sounding. It's well known that bolt-on basses have a punchier sound than neck-thru basses. Although I think I would prefer a punchier sound, this sounds hella better than my 5 string. My 5 string has been very demotivational. I hate that thing. I love this!



glad your liking it man! i pulled the trigger on the Icon and will be picking it up on Tuesday night right before band practice, SO pumped (stay tuned for NBD xD).


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 13, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> glad your liking it man! i pulled the trigger on the Icon and will be picking it up on Tuesday night right before band practice, SO pumped (stay tuned for NBD xD).



FUCK YEAH!
When playing in active mode, the output from the bass is VERY hot. I have an input volume control on my amp, and I have to turn it all the way down to keep it from clipping. (I just prefer to have the volume knob on basses all the way up.)


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 13, 2012)

I know why you mean. My schecter has the same problem through my crate practice amp. Gota roll off the volume on me bass to kill the hissing :/. I prefer to have the volume all the way up as well. Good thing my main rig tanks it like a boss (also sounds pretty killer doing it xD).


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 13, 2012)

XB76 buddies, I have one with a koa body!


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 13, 2012)

^koa is hot xD. Love the look of it. It was the wood the got me into natural finish guitars.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 13, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> The only thing missing is my name on the trussrod cover. It's on backorder.




Must feel great to know so many people want your name on their truss rod covers. 

Just kidding! BEAUTIFUL bass man!


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 14, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Must feel great to know so many people want your name on their truss rod covers.
> 
> Just kidding! BEAUTIFUL bass man!



I'd love to see someone get a truss rod cover with "ZEBOV likes this" engraved in it.


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 14, 2012)

speaking of truss rod covers, does any one know if i can order one from carvin and they'll engrave it? like i just want the cover cuz the bass im getting on tuesday has one but it's not engraved. i know i can buy the cover from their site but it doesnt say anything about engraving. just wondering if anyone knew if it's possible for me to do it or if i'd like have to buy a new guitar to have that option. although i would imagine i could have it done here in VT. i mean its only plastic right? shouldn't be to hard, but then again that's why i'm asking as i am unsure xD.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 16, 2012)

Apparently, no one knows, but you can call Carvin tomorrow and ask. As for the material.... I honestly don't know what it's made of neither.

On another note... the lower I tune my bass, the more its balls grow.


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 16, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> On another note... the lower I tune my bass, the more its balls grow.



LMFAO. this made me choke on me breakfast haha xD! yeah i'll get in touch and see if it can be done, if not ohs wells=/. 

ONE MORE DAY TILL IT'S IN MY POSSESSION !!! 
i may be a little excited.... xD


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 17, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> My 5 string is very punchy, but this is a lot more defined and smoother sounding. It's well known that bolt-on basses have a punchier sound than neck-thru basses. Although I think I would prefer a punchier sound, this sounds hella better than my 5 string. My 5 string has been very demotivational. I hate that thing. I love this!



I figured out how to get the punchiest possible sound out of this, which is hella punchy. Turn the mid frequency knob all the way down (200 Hz), the mids all the way up, bass all the way up, anything for treble, and I'm rattling the fuck out of the walls with a low F on a .125 gauge string. The only thing I change on my amp when switching between these 2 basses is the input volume knob, but this Carvin makes it much easier to rattle the walls thanks to those punchy mids.
And the tension on this .125 gauge at low F as opposed to .130 at low F on my 34" scale bass is much higher. Not that I would normally use such thin strings for low F, but in both cases, I just wanted to know if such low notes could be heard. It's still floppy in both cases, but the tension is much better with the 35.25" scale, and I can hear it much much much better on this Carvin, and that's also due to the electronics, large pole pieces in the pickups, and better quality wood.


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 19, 2012)

First off, nice bass! Secondly Low F = . Clips would be cool. (I gotta sub)


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 20, 2012)

I just ordered a set of Circle K strings with a .174 gauge for low F or F#.


----------

